# joker69's BMW Z3 M Coupé



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Folks

I want to present you my new daily driver and ring tool. This coupé replace my old mitsubishi colt 1.3. The skyline (r33 gtr) is still my sunday driver (don't panic) ;-)

Facts and Figures:

make: BMW
type: Z3 M Coupé
year: 1999
power: 321 ps
weight: 1445 kg

This m coupé has only ABS and a rear diff. This means fun pure! yeahhh

modifications:

> AC Schnitzer shock strut (front&back)
> AC Schnitzer comfort sport shocks (front&back)
> Eisenmann muffler
> 10mm spacers (back)
> Wiechers strut bar (front)

future visions:

> third set of rims (for semi slicks)
> SemiSlicks

> Brake upgrade:
> Tarox discs with holes and slits (front&back)
> S"tahlflex" brake hoses (front&back)
> Ferodo 2500 brake pads (front&back)
> AP Racing brake oil
> Carbon cardan shaft

a few pics (03. february 2008):

































































Cheers

Andres


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Now that is a big step up from a Mitsi Colt!!:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Excellent pics, lovely looking motor.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice Car!

Vielleicht sehe ich dich ja mal auf dem Ring


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey stachi

i'm shure that i visit the ring on the 7 march, 21 march and 3-5 july...

cheers


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

so...here are some new pics....









































































comments are welcome

cheers


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Still a lovely car in one of the best colors! Did you thought about some cool rims yet?  Polished lip would be car p*rn I think!

Marc


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase and indeed a mad step up from a Colt 1.3 :chuckle:

You have to take a lot more shots from the back! Since that is what makes this car Coupe cool and the Z3 M Roadster a hairdresserscar. :smokin: A real transformation.

Great handeling and rev-happy engine. :thumbsup: 

p.s.: With some other rims your car will be a stunner!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i wanna buy some bbs les mans in gold with polished lip.... but now my first priority is my r34 nür

cheers and thanks for the comments


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah those will look cool!

Some LM's badly photoshopped, but you get the idea:










Some other BBS':


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

A great looking car. Should give you plenty of entertainment.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

quite like them myself. 1445kg!! heavy buggers, didnt know this!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

joker69 said:


> .... but now my first priority is my r34 nür


You haven't told us about that yet, don't you? 

Marc


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

very nice.

probably the latest bmw i would have. so cool looking:smokin: :smokin: 
just keep an eye on the vanos. they have a tendancy to go awol and wreck the engine (i take it its the same as the m3 evo engine)


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Brilliant photography! I love those flared rear wheel arches!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Stachi said:


> You haven't told us about that yet, don't you?
> 
> Marc


Hey Stachi

Yes a nissan skyline r34 gtr vspec-II nür is at the registration process now...but the registration is nearly impossible and very hard... but i hope it's soon street legal. it would be the first street legal bnr34

cheers


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

here are the latest pics....no i will repaint the car cause an accident...





























and my first flash pics....but i'm unhappy cause they are not that good as i want it




























greets

Andres


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

so here are the first pics from my fresh painted z3 m coupé.. i hope you like it.






























cheers

andres


----------

